# Platano Recipes?



## JM (Jun 5, 2009)

Any suggestions?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2009)

Peel them. Split them long ways. Fry them in butter and sprinkle some brown sugar on them. I often have them for breakfast alongside my huevos fritos.


----------



## westminken (Jun 5, 2009)

JM said:


> Any suggestions?



What are they?


----------



## JM (Jun 5, 2009)

-----Added 6/5/2009 at 08:21:07 EST-----

Any baked recipes?


----------



## westminken (Jun 5, 2009)

JM said:


> -----Added 6/5/2009 at 08:21:07 EST-----
> 
> Any baked recipes?



Oh, Ok I know those as plantains.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll check with my wife and my buddy Alvaro. They both have some great recipes.

-----Added 6/5/2009 at 08:32:57 EST-----

Here's one I found that is almost identical to one that we eat:

PINON 
(Puerto Rican dish with fried plantains and spiced ground beef.) 1 tbsp. vegetable oil 3 tbsp. annatto oil 2 lbs. lean ground beef Finely chopped: 1 c. onions, 1/2 c. green peppers, 1 tbsp. garlic Salt to taste Pepper to taste 1 tbsp. oregano 1 (8 oz.) can tomato sauce 10 pimento-stuffed olives, finely chopped 2 tbsp. chopped capers 2 lg. cans green beans (French style) 5 eggs, slightly beaten
Peel the plantains and cut each one lengthwise into 4 thick strips. In a 10 to 12 inch heavy skillet, heat vegetable oil. Add plantain strips, turning with a slotted spatula. Cook for about 4 minutes on each side or until golden brown. As they brown, transfer the strips to paper towels to drain and cool.

In the same skillet, heat the annatto oil over medium heat. Add ground beef and separate with a fork to break up lumps. Add the onion, green pepper, chilies and garlic, stirring frequently. Cook for 5 minutes until vegetables are soft, but not brown. Stir in tomato sauce, oregano, salt and pepper. Stirring occasionally, cook briskly until most of the liquid in the pan evaporates. Off the heat, stir in olives, capers and taste for seasoning. Butter baking dish or use olive oil.

Beat the eggs with a fork and add 1/2 the mix into baking dish. Place 1/3 of the plantains in the bottom of the dish. Add 1/2 the meat and 1/2 the green beans. Repeat layers ending with a layer of plantain strips. Pour the rest of the eggs over the plantains. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Makes 6 to 8 servings.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 5, 2009)

Love Platanos!


----------



## Knoxienne (Jul 21, 2009)

*Ripe Plantain Cake *

This is from the Life books series of ethnic foods. It's a recipe from Venezuela.

7 tablespoons butter 
2 plantains, very ripe, peeled and cut in half crosswise and cut lengthwise into 1/4-inch slices 
2 cups queso blanco, grated or grated muenster cheese 
3 tablespoons sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
3 egg whites 
3 egg yolks 
1 tablespoon flour or dried breadcrumbs 

Directions

In a heavy 8 to 10 inch skillet, melt 3 tablespoons of butter over moderate heat. 

When the foam subsides, drop in the sliced plantains and cook, turning frequently, until the slices are golden brown or both sides. 

Transfer the plantains to a double thickness of paper towels to drain. 

In a small bowl, mix the grated cheese, sugar and cinnamon and set aside. 

In a large bowl, beat the egg whites with a whisk or a rotary or electric beater until they are stiff enough to form unwavering peaks on the beater. 

In a separate bowl, beat the egg yolks until they are thick and lemon colored, then with a spatula fold the whites into the yolks. 

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. 

Grease the bottom and sides of a deep 1 quart baking dish or mold, then sprinkle in 1 tablespoon of flour or bread crumbs, tipping the dish to spread the flour or crumbs as evenly as possible. 

Turn the dish over and rap it sharply to remove any excess. Ladle about a quarter of the egg mixture into the dish, and spread it with the back of a spoon. 

Cover with a layer of plantains--using about one third of the slices. 

Sprinkle with 2/3 cup of the cheese mixture and dot with 1 tablespoon of butter. 

Repeat the layers two more times, ending with the egg mixture. 

Dot with the last tablespoon of butter and place in the middle of the oven. 

Bake for 35 minutes. 

Serve hot directly from the baking dish, or let the cake cool for 5 minutes or so and unmold it onto a platter in the following fashion: 

Run a knife around the edge of the dish and dip the bottom in hot water for a few seconds. 

Cover the dish with an inverted platter and, grasping dish and platter together, turn them over.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 21, 2009)

If they're green makes Patacones (tostones if you're Puerto Rican). My wife is from Panama and she makes them.

1. Cut the plantains into circles. 
2. Fry in oil until golden.
3. Take out of oil and mash them flat.
4. Fry them again.
5. Add salt and enjoy 

____

Sorry I don't have any baked recipes. I will ask my wife. I am a poor white guy raised in Eastern Kentucky so if was beans and cornbread I could help you out. My wife is a beautiful Latina raised in the central America...she will know what to do with the platano.


----------



## Edelfäule (Jul 29, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> If they're green makes Patacones (tostones if you're Puerto Rican). My wife is from Panama and she makes them.
> 
> 1. Cut the plantains into circles.
> 2. Fry in oil until golden.
> ...



Can a variation of these be made with almost ripe ones? I recently bought some green, but I forgot about them and left them in a bag. They're just about ripe now.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 29, 2009)

I've generally seen them used green and cooked up quickly by sauteing in a pan -- in Ecuador they were often served along side meat, like in place of potatoes.


----------

